# CCW Class for $75 per person...awesome experience



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Took a bunch of friends and family this weekend down to Laurelville Ohio area for our CCW class. Our instructor Brian and his partner Sean were extremely informative, and Brian's personality alone was worth the trip. It was a STEAL for $75 per person considering they have a nice air conditioned classroom with the range 50 feet behind it, and they provide the firearms and ammo used for the cert...so you don't need to hassle with bringing you own if you want to.

Can't thank these guys enough! We all had a blast and learned a ton and got our certs. Give Brian a shout (you can get him on his facebook page https://www.facebook.com/brian.jenkins.188) and get your buddies, wives and family members booked and get certified! I know he has openings on 8/22 but if you want to schedule your own class with your friends/family that can be arranged too.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We used him a few years ago and had a good time as well.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

He's a trip isn't he


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

He's a good friend, he was doing it at this price when it was a 12 hr. Course, special time class through the week for 3 or more people.......he is also a ffl dealer so can do transfers pick up, orders what ever your special needs are.....also class 3 items as well.....great guy and so is his wife.....just good people.
on Happy Hollow rd.


----------



## Gregjp (Mar 5, 2018)

ShakeDown said:


> Took a bunch of friends and family this weekend down to Laurelville Ohio area for our CCW class. Our instructor Brian and his partner Sean were extremely informative, and Brian's personality alone was worth the trip. It was a STEAL for $75 per person considering they have a nice air conditioned classroom with the range 50 feet behind it, and they provide the firearms and ammo used for the cert...so you don't need to hassle with bringing you own if you want to.
> 
> Can't thank these guys enough! We all had a blast and learned a ton and got our certs. Give Brian a shout (you can get him on his facebook page https://www.facebook.com/brian.jenkins.188) and get your buddies, wives and family members booked and get certified! I know he has openings on 8/22 but if you want to schedule your own class with your friends/family that can be arranged too.
> 
> View attachment 192085


nice class will send info to my son


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Latest update on class


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Having classes every month and for 3 or more ,will make special arrangements for one
One this Sunday scheduled .....Jan 31st 2021

Face book ...... saltcreek valley arms


----------

